# Male or Female?



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

As many of you may know..the search is on...for another Chihuahua baby, my hubby really wants a girl as he doesn't want to deal with leg lifting (Georgie helped CEMENT that decision last night by lifting his leg outside his crate the little booger!). But do you find 2 girls squabble more than a boy/girl combo? Zoey is pretty easy going, and gets along pretty well with just about anybody (as long as they aren't too much bigger than her or try to steal her bones) or sit on her head...Sebastian used to sit on Zoey....Rob said it was because he knew she was cold and was trying to keep her warm. The pup would be spayed/neutered before hormones kick in (most likely) so I don't think leg lifting would be a problem. Sebastian was a such a goof ball, but my hubby also thinks boys tend to be more neurotic than girls (clingy, anxious etc) as Bastian was that way, and my pomeranian is riddled with anxiety (he will just sit in front of the couch and stare at you for hours on end) but I am also his 3rd home so that's understandable. I love little girls as you can play dress up more with them, although you can dress up the boys too, Sebastian never really cared too much for clothes, but he was a long coat too so it probably got extra hot. Anyways what have you found with your chi's, does a boy/girl combo get along better? Do your girls fight/squabble?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Girls all the way I love female dogs!!! Mine don't squabble (yet) but I think personality has a lot to do with it rather than gender both mine are pretty laid back and love me more than life itself they were both easy to toilet train and although they have a little independent streak they are mummies girls through and through!!! I know two intact girls (or boys) can fight at certain times but daisy is spayed so fingers crossed no fights


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

no fights with my 2 girls but one is spayed and Ruby is very laid back


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I think both have pros and cons, in the end it really boils down to preference.
Sarah is correct however, personality has a big role.
I do find from experience owning dogs over the years that male dogs do seem to be a bit more loving and engaged, whereas females have a slight tendency to be more independent and slightly aloof.

Just my experience.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Never had a female before Lily, always males,my next will be a female again.No lifting leg on every tree,found it easier to toilet train her,seems to hold her bladder longer than males.Loves everybody,but Simba (male) only loves me,follows me everywhere and looks for me if i'm out of the room,Lily will take herself off to bed and not bother.That's just my experince


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

no my two lil girls naver fight...and they are both very diffrent from each other...boo is really laid back and bonnie is just full of energy......


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

KittyD said:


> I think both have pros and cons, in the end it really boils down to preference.
> Sarah is correct however, personality has a big role.
> I do find from experience owning dogs over the years that male dogs do seem to be a bit more loving and engaged, whereas females have a slight tendency to be more independent and slightly aloof.
> 
> Just my experience.


From my experience, I have found this to be true as well. Although my Roo is a total love bug, she's the sweetest female dog I have ever owned. However, I do generally find males a little more easy going and affectionate. (my Pip is very much so and he's also super easy going)

I agree with Sarah too, a lot of it comes down to personality, so much of it will depend on the personality of your female dog. If she's a diva type (for lack of a better way to put it :lol she will probably do better with a male, but if she's laid back, (as Zoey seems to be) she may do fine with another female. If you neuter early, as you mentioned you plan to, I really wouldn't worry too much about marking. I should also say my Pip was neutered at the age of almost 3 when I got him and he has never marked in the house at all. I think some people tend to rule out males too easily and they really make the most wonderful little buddies. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My mom and I both have boys that leg lift (outside only though), that were neutered at 5 months (because they'd started leg lifting, lol!). They are brothers though. One is very big for a chi (6.8 lbs) the other is normal sized (4 lbs), so I don't think mine started leg lifting cuz he matured early, cuz they both started it about the same time (4.5ish months...yikes!). They were both fed high quality food from puppyhood on as was the dam. Both were at ideal weights. So I guess my point here is, you really can't know the little fella won't start leg lifting before its really a good idea to neuter him...so if its a major dislike of your hubby, I vote for "girl".

Our 2 girls get along pretty well. The one is a good bit older. She of course didn't like the younger one when she was an annoying baby but now they are pleasant w/ each other...really I don't think 2 girls is a problem whether they are spayed or not. Of course all dogs have scuffles, too though. 

Have you found any you're interested in yet?!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I've always had male dogs, until I got Stella. Then I added Lola.
I'm not sure why I always chose males in the past, but Stella and Lola are 
so sweet and loving - I'm just mad about them.

I do have 2 males and 2 females though, and I'd say they both have their good points ! If I had two dogs, I'd go for one of each.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I have contacted a breeder who does OFA/CERF health testing & shows she has a little male who *may* be ready for a deposit in about a week, and a few older ones she's watching (for show quality) the male is top show quality but his bite may be a bit off. He is $1100.00, which is $25.00 less than we paid for Zoey but hubby's eyes still bugged out of his head....until I told him he could rebuild his computer for equal amount of $$$$ to make it fair


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> I have contacted a breeder who does OFA/CERF health testing & shows she has a little male who *may* be ready for a deposit in about a week, and a few older ones she's watching (for show quality) the male is top show quality but his bite may be a bit off. He is $1100.00, which is $25.00 less than we paid for Zoey but hubby's eyes still bugged out of his head....until I told him he could rebuild his computer for equal amount of $$$$ to make it fair


You should just tell her you will give him the bestest home in the world and she should let you have him  JK. Does she have any girls?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> So I guess my point here is, you really can't know the little fella won't start leg lifting before its really a good idea to neuter him...


I agree with this. I should clarify in my post when I said leg lifting, I meant to say marking.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> You should just tell her you will give him the bestest home in the world and she should let you have him  JK. Does she have any girls?


LOL, don't I wish? That would be amazing! She has some girls, but she's waiting for them to mature a little more before she makes a decision on them (show or non) etc.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

All three of my girls get along wonderful. Never had fighting issues except for the type of play fighting over a toy or something like that, but all in all they just love eachother like crazy. Ivy is a princess and I think she is more independant of all of them. But they all have great personalities. They follow me EVERYWHERE like a mother duck, it really is very cute I'm all for girls as well because of the leg lifting issues. I will not have a dog that will peepee on my furniture. My girls were very easy to pee pad train. I'm sure alot is personallity as well though, since there are stinkers that can be either sex. Maybe I just got lucky

lori


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I have always had girls until Quigley. He's my first male. He is sweeter and tends to stay with me more then my husband. The girls always love my husband more then me. I don't know if it's a gender thing or if it just happened that way. Cannot really much input on the house breaking leg lifting issues cause he has had all these problems. I thought he was beginning to mark and it was that nasty UTI that started our roller coaster of medical issues. As far as compairing the male to the female. I think it really is the dog and their personality. When you go to a breeder or see puppies you will fall in love with the right one. Don't let gender stop you. You will know which baby is right for you.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Heather you got me excited for u long or smooth??


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Its weird because when I got Kiki and I knew I'd soon want another (hehe) I thought girl all the way! I thought boys would have the problem with flashing their privates (ok so we do slightly have this problem lol) and marking around the house.
But when I saw Gambit, I fell in love and do not regret my decision for a single second.

Kiki was spayed shortly after Gambit came home and he's now at 8 months and (hope I don't jinx myself here) doesn't mark or lift his leg in the house. I have noticed lately he does add a drop or two to wherever Kiki has been to pee. He is getting neutered at the end of this month though so hopefully in time before any bad habits kick in.

I've noticed as well the difference in them. Kiki is such a little fireball. Always on the go, very independent and a little madam at times (love her no less). She was also very easy to house train.
Gambit is SUCH mummies boy, he follows me everywhere and sits on my feet (he still hasn't learned how to jump on the sofa- woohoo!) when Im on the sofa or if I'm at the kitchen sink washing up, he sits by my heels.
He was little more difficult to train but I believe that started from the breeder.

You may have already made up your mind but personally, I'd wait and see the pups you find and also meet them first


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Heather you got me excited for u long or smooth??


Long coat only (according to my hubby). He thinks they are cuter.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Long coat only (according to my hubby). He thinks they are cuter.


Yay i agree!!!!!!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Awww boooo! Nah im joking! I think I am partial to a smoothie haha but if I ever do move to a bigger place and have room for another, I'd love a long coat Chi!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

My females do not fight ever but they have complete opposite personalities. Baby-Love is more of the dominant type head of the pack, Prada is very laid back and docile like Ninja. I find males to be more affectionate as well , Ninja could cuddle with me all day long and tolerate me smothering him with kisses but baby only likes it for a limited time and then wants you to buzz off! my male (Ninja) and female (Prada) are best friends/lovers they are always with each other always cuddling, kissing etc! If you're set on a male and it seems like he's coming from a good breeder that will have bred for temperament etc maybe you could convince your hubby into getting a male


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree with Lyndsey... I have two female chis and they never fight...they adore each other. However, they do both have very distinct personalities which may give them less reasons to fight about rather than their lack of fighting being inherent in their gender.
My pittie is a female also, as our my two cats... EEk! Bf is waaaay outnumbered ;-)
Both chis love the pittie as well. <3


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heee...I'm partial to sc as well. I think they are cuter, and I like the way clothing looks on the sc but the lc are more on the pretty regal side. I've always love sc'd dogs in any size so go figure lol!

Lori


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ha ha the boy versus girl debate goes on.  

I've always had girls in the past. Always. Then Brody stole my heart and I've never looked back! I was prepared for all the icky boy stuff but it never happened. He squats to pee just like a girl and never leg lifts, even outside. He never ever has marked in the house. I can take him anywhere and he is a perfect gentleman. 

I have found my girls in the past to be loving and sweet but satisfied to be on their own and do their own thing. Be in the same room, but not velcro'd to me. Brody is a velcro dog. He wants to be attached to you. He is such a snuggle bug and loves to cuddle. He is happiest when on my lap, which I love. He's also such a playful guy! Always ready to chase a ball or learn a trick. He's very engaging. 

He's ALWAYS in a good, happy mood! My girls used to get kind of moody. They would also pull the diva stuff at times. Boys are just in general more kicked back, go with the flow, loving little mama's boys. I love that. 

Good luck with whatever you decide!!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Tee-hee. Fun topic. 
I got my girl first, then hubby wanted a boy. So we got Finn. The first few months, I swore to him "NO MORE BOYS! I DON'T WANNA SEE THAT ANYMORE!" Got him neutered. lol. I adoooore my Finn, and he most definitely adores me and my husband and Lo and Dexter and even that little ant that's walking by... He's just a love bug I guess!  Like Brody, Finn is a velcro dog. Even if he's not in my lap, he wants to at least be touching me. lol. 
So when it came time for another, I wanted a boy. Enter Dexter... 
Lo is definitely more independent. She comes over for lovin's and wants to be in the same room if not on the couch with me, but she can hang by herself too. I see her get cranky with the boys sometimes, mainly because they want to play and she would rather lay in the sun. But those boys and their bones... man do they get an ***attitude*** when it comes to their bones!  
I'm agreeing with Sara basically, in that each dog has their own personalities and they may clash, but gender wouldn't necessarily be a deciding factor.  
Good luck with your puppy search! I'm jealous you get a lc girl, my hubby said I could only have a sc girl. lol


----------

